# Garter Wedge Scarf-- Fun Modular Knitting!



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Here is a fun, modularly knitted scarf, just perfect for multicolored yarns with long color changes. Knit wedge by wedge, this scarf is not a boring knit. The garter stitch construction means that there is no wrong side! No sewing, or excessive ends to work in. Short rows build the triangles, one off the other.

Pattern Specs:

Yarn: Lornas Laces Shepherd Worsted superwash wool, 325 yards (2 hanks).
Color shown is Bittersweet. Or approx. 500 yards of similar worsted weight wool.
Knitting needles size 5 or 6
Crochet hook size E or F for edging.
$4.50
http://www.etsy.com/listing/110604955/knitting-pattern-garter-wedge-scarf-easy?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so pretty. Another one to add to the gift list.


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

Very pretty pattern and yarn!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love that it's reversible! Garter stitch gone fancy!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never tried modular knitting so this may be on my to-do list!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty!


----------

